# Update von Kubuntu 7.04 auf 7.10 hängt



## Lumakrieger (19. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade dabei, mein System upzugraden und jetzt hängt es. Einfach abbrechen kann ich es ja nicht, weil das System nun in so einem halbkaputten Zustand ist. Es hängt bei 22% bei "Konfiguriere xdpyinfo". Bitte helft mir! Was mache ich blos Ich glaube einfach das ganze neustarten funktioniert auch nicht, da der adept-Manager auch in einem funktionsunfähigen Zustand ist. Es ist wie Stromausfall :'(


----------



## zeromancer (20. Oktober 2007)

Oh Gott, Du hast einen schwerwiegenden Fehler gemacht - vergiss Gutsy vorerst, es gibt massig Probleme damit. Google mal nach Gutsy und Problem, da wirst Du haufenweise Bugmeldungen finden.
Ehrlicher Rat? Feisty-Neuinstallation...


----------



## deepthroat (20. Oktober 2007)

Hi.

Ich hab vor ein paar Tagen auch von Feisty auf Gutsy upgegraded. Bin gerade damit fertig geworden alles wieder so einzurichten, das es ganz gut läuft.

@Lumakrieger: Welche Upgrademethode hast du denn gemacht? Einfach mit dem update-manager? 

Im Grunde kann ich dir auch nicht wirklich empfehlen das Upgrade durchzuziehen (obwohl es ein paar nette Spielereien gibt in Gutsy ^^) wenn du nicht so viel Ahnung hast, denn es kann doch etwas haarig werden wie du bereits gemerkt hast.

Bei mir ist der Update-Manager abgestürzt mitten im Upgrade. Da ist aber noch nichts verloren. Man kann auch mit aptitude, apt-get und dpkg das System auf einen funktionierenden Stand bringen.

Gruß


----------



## Navy (20. Oktober 2007)

> Oh Gott, Du hast einen schwerwiegenden Fehler gemacht - vergiss Gutsy vorerst, es gibt
> massig Probleme damit. Google mal nach Gutsy und Problem, da wirst Du haufenweise 
> Bugmeldungen finden.

Wie kommst Du darauf? Die meisten Probleme mit dem Affen -- eigentlich sogar alle die google fürmich gefunden hat -- beziehen sich auf die Tribes, Alpha oder Beta. Du könntest ja mal ein Beispiel posten.

> Ehrlicher Rat? Feisty-Neuinstallation...

Ich würde /home sichern und beim Unwillen des Startens des Systems einfach 7.10 per geladenen Images aufsetzen. Eventuell könntest Du mit der LiveCD auch die bereits geänderten Pakete auf der Platte downgraden und anpassen, aber das wird aber  sehr, sehr viel Arbeit.


----------



## Lumakrieger (20. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

da es ja mitten in der Nacht war - Mirrors warn an dem Tag echt lahm, jeder wollts haben - hab ich es dann, nach gut zureden von gewissen IRCern, abgebrochen und probiert neuzustarten. Ich habe es mithilfe Paketmanager/Paketquellen bearbeiten/Updates/Vorab veröffentlichte Aktualisierungen upgraden wollen, bis es einfror. Leider war nun das halbe System kaputt und einfach mit dem Paketmanager weitermachen ging nicht wirklich. Fast jedes Paket hatte nun was zu meckern. Ich hab dann mein /home gesichert und die Gutsy-Image gezogen und diese drüberinstalliert. Nun bin ich bemüht mühsam alle Programme wieder neu zu installieren. Ich habe mich eigentlich auf die KDE4.0 gefreut, die, wie mir gesagt wurde, dabei ist. Nichts da, sie wird nachgeliefert. Hoffentlich dann auch ohne Probleme-.- Ich finde das ganze Paketmanager-Konzept sollte da mal überarbeitet werden. Ich hab schon extra ein eigenes Script gemacht, dass mir durch einen Kurzbefehl den gecrashten Adept wieder fit macht. Kommt ja häufiger vor. Besonders im Zusammenhang mit MySQL und Java Paketen...

Schöne Grüße,

lumakrieger


----------



## zeromancer (21. Oktober 2007)

Navy hat gesagt.:


> Wie kommst Du darauf? Die meisten Probleme mit dem Affen -- eigentlich sogar alle die google fürmich gefunden hat -- beziehen sich auf die Tribes, Alpha oder Beta. Du könntest ja mal ein Beispiel posten.


Gerne:

- Nvidia-Treiber (97xx, nicht 100xx) nicht manuell installierbar, man muss das Paket benutzen
- Nvidia-Settings nur per Legacy-Paket nutzbar, in nvidia-glx-new nicht enthalten
- GTk-Bildschirmeinstellungen produzieren nicht lesbare xorg.conf
- gnome-settings-manager stürzt bei erstem Login ab, kein Connect zu dbus möglich
- Compiz (per Default aktiv) extrem instabil
- Neustart/Ausschalten von gdm aus nicht möglich, Rechner friert ein

uswusf.
Wenn man die einschlägigen Foren durchliest, haben alle Probleme mit Gutsy - unterschiedlicher Art, aber die o.g. treten auf jeden Fall nicht nur bei mir auf. Ich habe das Downgrade nicht bereut - im Gegenteil. Feisty ist momentan die stabilste, wenn auch nicht aktuellste Version. Man sieht auch schon am Update auf gnome 2.20.1 gestern, dass hier was im Argen liegt. Ich rechne mit einem weiteren Release von Gutsy in den nächsten Wochen, eine 7.11 etwa, die dann als Final deklariert wird. Der 18. sollte um jeden Preis erreicht werden, auch wenn es auf Kosten der Qualität geht.

Jut my 2 cents


----------



## Ludren (22. Oktober 2007)

Also ich habe hier Gutsy und kein einziges Problem damit (auf Holz klopft).
Allerdings habe ich kein Update gemacht sondern neuinstalliert.


----------

